# What did you get for Christmas?!



## Dom6663 (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a Carl Zeiss 150mm f4 Sonnar!

Just curious to hear what you guys got!


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 25, 2011)

I got an AB800, and a pair of E-TTL Flash Transmitters. Overall, a great Christmas.


----------



## kamerageek (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a Manfrotto 190XB with a 496RC2 head, a circular polarizer and a UV filter.


----------



## thinkricky (Dec 25, 2011)

35mm f1.8 Nikon


----------



## ConradM (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a spare battery, a 62mm filter, a shutter remote and a Sony 50mm f1.8. :mrgreen: Although the lens didn't get here in time so the wife wrapped and gave me this instead... :lmao:


----------



## MissCream (Dec 25, 2011)

$20 Walmart gift card!


----------



## MichaelH (Dec 25, 2011)

A canon 60d! But I can't figure out how to change the f stop and its annoying me... I miss having an aperture ring.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 25, 2011)

MichaelH said:


> A canon 60d! But I can't figure out how to change the f stop and its annoying me... I miss having an aperture ring.



Put it on manual. The control wheel on the back of the camera controls the aperture. You may have to hit the unlock button as well.


----------



## JS_280 (Dec 25, 2011)

MichaelH said:


> A canon 60d! But I can't figure out how to change the f stop and its annoying me... I miss having an aperture ring.


 
Hold down the "A/V" button and turn the wheel behind the shutter button.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 25, 2011)

gift card for Wal Mart from some relatives, more mentoring from a friend of the family who is a Pro Photographer.  He brought his P&S to the gathering and was standing behind me watching me do some photos and I didn't notice it until I went to back up and looked before I did & saw him standing there.  He then commented on my photos. I got positive remarks


----------



## adversus (Dec 25, 2011)

I got another battery for my D7000, everything else was non-photography related.  Small Christmas (my family doesn't have much, so I always give more than I receive, which is cool.  Grandad made out like a goddamn bandit, with about $400 in tools), but I got a bunch of little things I had been wanting:




Untitled by adversus.us, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 25, 2011)

JS_280 said:


> MichaelH said:
> 
> 
> > A canon 60d! But I can't figure out how to change the f stop and its annoying me... I miss having an aperture ring.
> ...



It doesn't have an Av button, it has a dedicated aperture dial when in Manual mode.


----------



## JS_280 (Dec 25, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> JS_280 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelH said:
> ...


 
Oops. My fault, I mistakenly saw 600d instead of 60d.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing fun yet.  The wife and I decide to wait a week or two and get a new TV.  Hopefully they'll be on sale.  Got the kids tons of stuff though.


----------



## JohnS. (Dec 25, 2011)

$25 VISA gift card from one of my supervisors at work, $10 to a local sub franchise from my department boss at work, then an assortment of edibles from playing a game for gifts with family (we don't exchange anymore, we play games for universal gifts).

We stopped exchanging gifts years ago. We're all old now and we can buy what we need if we want it. So it's just games for gifts and more about the family time now.


----------



## JS_280 (Dec 25, 2011)

Got a Super Takumar 50mm f/1.4 from my brother-in-law and a Vivitar 28mm f/2.5 from my wife.


----------



## usayit (Dec 25, 2011)

Dishwasher broke...

Used the "opportunity" to negotiate better pricing at the appliance store for both a dishwasher and a LED 46 inch tv.  Finally going to catch up with everyone else and move up from a ten plus year old CRT.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 25, 2011)

amej8 said:


> $25 VISA gift card from one of my supervisors at work, $10 to a local sub franchise from my department boss at work, then an assortment of edibles from playing a game for gifts with family (we don't exchange anymore, we play games for universal gifts).
> 
> We stopped exchanging gifts years ago. We're all old now and we can buy what we need if we want it. So it's just games for gifts and more about the family time now.


Right on.  That's how it should be.


----------



## JH100 (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a Schwinn bike, Clothes, NeoTV (streams various things to your tv), and an iPhone 4S


----------



## gmussio (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a Lumix G3 - that is the reason why I'm new at the Forum... want to get into the photo world.....and do it right!


----------



## Dillard (Dec 25, 2011)

Nikon 80-200 2.8  can't freaking wait to put it to good use!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing photography related  I really wanted the 50mm 1.8 lens. Oh well!

I got fuzzy socks, chocolate, a few shirts, more chocolate, a warm blanket, pajamas, a scarf, a canvas painting from Haiti, a tape converter for my car, and that's about it. We declared it "small gift Christmas" since no one really had any money. We still had quite a few gifts to open. I have a large family so the tree was pretty overwhelmed lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Dell  U3011 30" LDC monitor
last two Harry Potter movies in Blu-Ray
couple of books...
two new 13' lightstands and a lighting boom  ( love wishlists... I get exactly what I want that way! lol!)


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 25, 2011)

killer laptop for editing on the go and a backdrop kit


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 25, 2011)

I got PNY 32GB 10x SD card & Gary Fong Lightsphere.  I also bought myself a D80 as an early Christmas present.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 25, 2011)

This. The other side of photography, if you will.
Should be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## campeterz (Dec 25, 2011)

17-50 f/2.8 Tammy, a circular polarizer, .9 ND filter, Tripod, and new bag! I scored!


----------



## Ryan L (Dec 25, 2011)

For photography I got a Loupe, a book that I have seen Bitter rave about a few times(*Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting*), and a portable 5x7 backdrop , and I bought a Canon 1.4 teleconverter for myself right before Christmas.


----------



## JusticeMoose (Dec 26, 2011)

Canon 50mm prime lens (my first prime lens!)


----------



## nmasters (Dec 26, 2011)

NIKON D5100! My first DSLR! 
Sooooooo excited! 
I also got the iPad camera connection kit.
To top it off I got a fotodiox Mamiya 645 lens to Nikon f mount adapter! So I can use my grandpa's old lenses with my new D5100. I also got a $50 American express card. I'm considering getting an extra battery or a grip for my camera. Decisions decisions!


----------



## impulsive1 (Dec 26, 2011)

MB-D11, extra battery and an SB-700!


----------



## manaheim (Dec 26, 2011)

heh, masters is probably the most excited of anyone.   congrats!

I got a new Kindle (keyboard/e-ink/wifi/3g/no ads), lord of the rings bluray disks (extended), and a giant bag of brachs caramels.  Nobody in my family in their right mind buys me camera gear anymore.   Everything I want is too specific, too expensive, etc.  I did buy _myself_ a set of pocketwizards, though.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 26, 2011)

3 rolls of 120 FP4


----------



## Destin (Dec 26, 2011)

A bunch of small stuff, but the big thing was a Henry lever action .22lr along with a box of ammo, some more gun oil, and a huge cleaning kit that will clean about every gun ever made. My dad knows me too well lol. 

The bonus? It was the warmest Christmas on recode here in buffalo.. Almost 50 out with no snow. So I spent an hour out shooting my new gun


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 26, 2011)

I got PSE 10 and a reflector!!


----------



## Hereindallas (Dec 26, 2011)

Battery Grip and a battery for my 7D.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll be living large with my $25 gift card to...




...Denny's.


:roll:


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 26, 2011)

Four SanDisk 16GB UHS-1 95MB/s SDHC cards. A Nikon 24-120mm F/4 VR N lens. Some gift cards. Some clothes. And my younger sister got me a pair of gloves but they are too small


----------



## MichaelH (Dec 26, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> MichaelH said:
> 
> 
> > A canon 60d! But I can't figure out how to change the f stop and its annoying me... I miss having an aperture ring.
> ...


 
I'm trying but all that's doing is changing the exposure.


----------



## ClearBlueDaze (Dec 26, 2011)

My new Nikon D3100!!!! Looking forward to much learning and enjoyment from it. :thumbup:


----------



## jake337 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nothing!  But my son's room is overflowing!


----------



## jake337 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'll be living large with my $25 gift card to......Denny's.:roll:


I gift may be forgotten, lost, stolen or broken.  I good meal with friends will last a lifetime in memory......


----------



## MichaelH (Dec 26, 2011)

MichaelH said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelH said:
> ...


 
I got it! I have to hit the unlock button after half pressing the shutter and then use the scroll wheel by the shutter.


----------



## ClearBlueDaze (Dec 26, 2011)

I challenge you to find an artistic shot at Denny's, because if ANYONE can, it's you from what I have seen. 

Beth


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'll be living large with my $25 gift card to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, that's like 3 whole meals at Denny's. Not too bad. You'll get some mileage out of it.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 26, 2011)

I got my Canon 60d with 18-200 lens and hubby got his 22 with a nice scope and targets early....that was supposed to be it for us.  Hubby surprised me with an iPod touch on Christmas morning...he's neat


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 26, 2011)

Got my sekonic L358 and a set of pocket wizards the flex to replace my busted cactus triggers yay! Bad thing is my daughter only wrapped one and forgot to the other at home. 

A very awesome gift though was a little necklace and earring set my 5 year old son picked out. But the best gift of all was spending the first Christmas in 14 years with my mom.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 26, 2011)

I got peace on earth but it didn't fit, so I returned it for some shirts and underwear.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 26, 2011)

House full of kids and relatives for Christmas dinner.
Tim's card (like nearly everybody else in the country) from a nephew.
Bottle of whiskey from my son.
A wooly hat, a shirt and a dust collection remote control unit from my spouse.
2 pairs of socks from my youngest daughter.
A 'Harley' cup and a bag of soft sugared candies from my sister.
A can of Quality Street chocolates from another nephew.
A meat pie from my sister in law.
A Lady Gaga cd from another daughter (why would she think to buy that for an old man?) I kinda like it though. 
An iPhone 4s from me (I ran over my old cell by accident).


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 26, 2011)

Lastolite umbrella, a softbox, lens pens , filters, Ugg slippers and some clothes.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 26, 2011)

A bamboo pen Capture tablet! Which I've spent the day learning how to navigate with...can't wait to learn it well enough to start using it for photo editing in Photoshop!

Got lots of other smaller, but nice things...chocolate, a Grinch shirt, a portable "pocket" cell phone charger, a beautiful scarf, chocolate, some stuff for my sun porch, a stuffed Eeyore, three blackberry bushes and three raspberry bushes, to be delivered in the spring. And chocolate.

Oh, and this. My favorite thing of all. Original work from my artist son:



SeanGift 0263 Cmas2011 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## MTVision (Dec 26, 2011)

sm4him said:
			
		

> A bamboo pen Capture tablet! Which I've spent the day learning how to navigate with...can't wait to learn it well enough to start using it for photo editing in Photoshop!
> 
> Got lots of other smaller, but nice things...chocolate, a Grinch shirt, a portable "pocket" cell phone charger, a beautiful scarf, chocolate, some stuff for my sun porch, a stuffed Eeyore, three blackberry bushes and three raspberry bushes, to be delivered in the spring. And chocolate.
> 
> ...



Ooohhhh! I love my bamboo tablet!! 

Hope everyone had a merry Christmas!!


----------



## MTVision (Dec 26, 2011)

Backdrop stand, seamless paper, slippers, winter coat, winter boots, gloves, a diamond necklace.......and the best present of all - watching my daughter Christmas morning. She's 2 but this was her first Christmas where she woke up to see Santa had left presents for her!!


----------



## Tony S (Dec 26, 2011)

NOthing for photography, I buy whatever I want for that the rest of the year. 

 I did get one of those little toy remote control helicopters, it's perfect. It's been so long since I've gotten a toy to play with.  My wife's cat is now permanently hiding under the table until I get good enough to fly it down there too to terrorize her. My chocolate lab wants to fetch it though.


----------



## Zydeco (Dec 26, 2011)

I got the Canon Rebel T2i with the 18-55mm kit lens and a 55-250mm Telephoto lens. \o/ As well as a big Canon camera back that fits all my accessories and whatnot in it.


----------



## MacHoot (Dec 26, 2011)

Canon T2i with kit 18-55 and a nifty fifty 1.8.  16g sd card.  Wireless  trigger. and a box of .32 shells.  Christmas in WV RuLeZ!! lol


----------



## Cfitz (Dec 26, 2011)

iPhone and Nikon 50mm f/1.8G  Also a ton of books and gift cards etc. I'm still 15 remember  Should also be buying myself a decent tripod and flash as well with money I got.


----------



## Dom6663 (Dec 26, 2011)

I just belatedly gifted myself a 70-200mm f4 ;P


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 26, 2011)

JS_280 said:


> Got a Super Takumar 50mm f/1.4 from my brother-in-law and a Vivitar 28mm f/2.5 from my wife.



Cool.  Does the Vivitar SN start with 67.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'll be living large with my $25 gift card to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, I damn near spit my beer on the screen.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 26, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be living large with my $25 gift card to...
> ...



:thumbup:

What's even funnier, there isn't even a Denny's near me, so it's a good thing that my god mother also got me a gift card to a gas station that isn't around me too! She's a sweetheart, and she means well, that's all that matters.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



My mind running ahead of my reading, I think "he does not have a car".  Silly thought.  

Good thing nobody gave you money, else you would spend it on silly photo stuff.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 26, 2011)

*I LOVE DENNY'S.*


----------



## ConradM (Dec 26, 2011)

So I decided since I couldn't play with my 50mm that I'd treat myself to a subscription to Star Wars The Old Republic. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 26, 2011)

manaheim said:


> *I LOVE DENNY'S.*


I'm truly sorry.


----------



## picnicknits (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a 50mm f/1.8 for my Canon T1i, a tripod, and Photoshop Elements 10. I also got some seriously frightening inferno pepper spray from my husband (he worries about me running in the dark), and some other miscellaneous stocking stuffers. We try to do three main presents for everyone in the family to keep things from getting out of hand.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > *I LOVE DENNY'S.*
> ...



heheh... I wouldn't call it "good", but man do I love it.  When I wanna get more ritzy, I go to Friendlys... another favorite.  And when I want to slum it, I hit Der Waffle Haus.


----------



## usayit (Dec 26, 2011)

Denny's!  We used to have one in our area... died a miserable death in less than 1 year. 



No good diners around your parts?   Even the mediocre diners I've visited are better than Denny's


----------



## JMBriggs (Dec 26, 2011)

New tripod, Canon 50mm 1.4, and a history of cameras book. So far I haven't put my camera down since I put my new lens on! <3 No reason to with my two and three year old having a blast with there new toys! Capturing so many memories!


----------



## greenjeans (Dec 26, 2011)

Canon T3i and a couple of extra batteries.


----------



## baturn (Dec 27, 2011)

Ruger 10/22 and a wine cooler - holds 6 bottles. Yay!


----------



## 512_SIR II (Dec 27, 2011)

I got my first L lens. I haven't really gone out an used it yet, but from the feel of it and the few photos i've taken I can tell it's amazing. =] Love my family




I took a product style shot of it with my 50 1.8


----------



## enzodm (Dec 27, 2011)

Photographically related, I bought myself something perhaps only Ron may understand: a Cyclop 85/1.5 M42, the lens of an old russian military night viewer. On the other side, I prepared a photobook for my father-in-law with some pictures from the sailing day we gifted him for his birthday, and a digital frame for my mother-in-law, loaded with nephew pictures I took in the last three years. He is three years old


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Dec 27, 2011)

A few $$$.... I think I'm gonna get some extension tubes... I didn't get enough for a macro Lens...


----------



## Skinnifatkid (Dec 27, 2011)

I got spoiled, (in my mind) I got a Kobo Ereader, 2 pairs of slippers, a remote control Helicopter...some other stuff and something I didn't need to buy off EBay...a *Opus Deluxe Beginner Lighting Kit - OPL-M402. 
I love my wife!!! Put it to good use and fired away with three flashes taking portraits of family! 

Having our family over for dinner too was a great gift also, all 18 of them! *


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 27, 2011)

To myself






Wife got me a Blackrapid RS-7, Lowepro Flipside 200 (which is going back its too small), pelican 0940 and another 16GB Sandisk Extreme 60MB/s.

Parents got me a Slik 780dx Tripod.


----------



## fsquare (Dec 27, 2011)

some reflectors, boom and a new light stand.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 27, 2011)

A Cyclop 85/1.5 M42 eh Enzodm, nice.  Pretty rare methinks.

I still do not have an 85, I jump from 58 to 100mm.


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Been busy for 2 days sharpening tools. LOL!


Grinder by bogeyguy1, on Flickr


----------



## Spuzzette (Dec 27, 2011)

Canon EFS 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II from Hubby (finally understood his sudden interest in photography and lenses)

It's too bad I'm sicker then a dog to even go out and use it  Just playing around the house with it so far. I sent the husband out to go fill up the bird feeder for me lol I love it so far

I also got a remote shutter release, a hood lens, diffuser from myself. 
Also thing great big Ginko Leaf wall hanger. Just love it!

This year we're kind of broke...so for him to be planning a lens for me and surprising me with it was incredible. Brought tears to my eyes. He had been putting a little bit away each week for weeks so he could get me the lens. <3


----------



## gsgary (Dec 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...




None in UK i hope they look worse then McDonalds


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 27, 2011)

Clothes and a new camera bag


----------



## photog4life (Dec 27, 2011)

i got a GE X500 camera my very first one other then a cheap point and shoot...  i also got a book called everything about digital photography new headphones and money so i can buy new ice skates! 


my mom deffinitly(sp) had the best christmas! she got a bunch of beaded jewelery from family and a purse 2 necklaces and a pair of earrings from my dad.... 

i just felt the need to share that


----------



## Norma (Dec 27, 2011)

Got a 24-105mm f/4L IS USM lens for my Canon! Loving it so far!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

2 Yongnuo 560's

This book:  http://www.amazon.com/Off-Camera-Fl...2789/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325002236&sr=8-1

This book:  http://www.amazon.com/World-Sharpen...=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325002258&sr=1-3

This book:  http://www.amazon.com/Photoshop-Lig...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325002279&sr=1-1

These extension tubes:  AEXTUBEDGN Kenko DG Auto Extension Tube Set for the Nikon AF Mount.

$200 B&H Gift Card


----------



## MichaelH (Dec 27, 2011)

DCMoney said:


> To myself
> 
> _~le L lenses I desire~
> _​
> ...



You legitimately got most of what I want in terms of gear.

Oh, how I desire to have money...


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nikon coolpix L120, camera bag, 2 (yes 2) LED flat screen TVs, clothes, multiple gift cards and a wedding picture frame  from my husband.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 27, 2011)

I got a used mamiya/sekor slr with a 55mm f1.4. Its really dirty but still pretty cool. I dont know the exact model but i think its either the 500 or 1000.

I did not get the tamron 17-50mm f2.8 i wanted. I got clothes instread. Polos and socks to be exact.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 27, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> A Cyclop 85/1.5 M42 eh Enzodm, nice.  Pretty rare methinks.
> 
> I still do not have an 85, I jump from 58 to 100mm.



Actually, there is a recent thread on mflenses about a german ebayer that had a large number of them on sale. He started from 49&#8364; but now is at 159, I was lucky to take one until at two digits...  
It is a Helios 40 but fixed aperture.


----------



## mishele (Dec 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'll be living large with my $25 gift card to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So when are you taking me out to eat?!


----------



## mishele (Dec 27, 2011)

I got a snuggie....:thumbup: I love it too.....
Oh and a trip to Key West in 2 weeks....


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 27, 2011)

What a great year.  




IMG_4433-1 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Dec 27, 2011)

Canon 50mm f1.8. And some 58mm filters which won't fit it cos it's a 52mm so I've got to get an adapter >.<


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 27, 2011)

KaPOWitsCHRIS said:


> Canon 50mm f1.8. And some 58mm filters which won't fit it cos it's a 52mm so I've got to get an adapter >.<



Try posting them up for trade. You never know, someone that has 52's might need 58's. Best of luck.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing photo related this year, but I'm still assembling the other stuff.........


----------



## kundalini (Dec 27, 2011)

I was also told that I had a nice package..........


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 27, 2011)

You know, adding a few more shelves will double your storage space.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 27, 2011)

EIngerson said:


> KaPOWitsCHRIS said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 50mm f1.8. And some 58mm filters which won't fit it cos it's a 52mm so I've got to get an adapter >.<
> ...


I would keep them.  58mm is a pretty common filter size.

Get a step-up ring (it's like $10) for now.


----------

